
The 10 Skills You'll Need by 2020 - smithkellyau
http://www.careerfaqs.com.au/news/news-and-views/the-10-skills-you-ll-need-by-2020-and-beyond/?utm_source=prosperity&utm_campaign=prosperity_september_2016&utm_content=future_skills
======
wepple
I feel like these aren't _that_ substantially different to things that have
been useful since the stone age, slightly repackaged.

Further, "by 2020" is a bit of a misnomer; these things are currently very
useful.

------
smithkellyau
Self-driving cars, artificial intelligence, quantum computing — these are no
longer the fantasies of sci-fi authors or Hollywood directors. This is the
reality of our future, and the future is almost here!

